# Android Go Edition



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Does anybody know if the Uber and/or Lyft driver apps will work on Android Go Edition?
I need to get another phone, and am thinking of a basic entry level device with Android Go Edition installed.
Thanks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If it can be updated to the latest software version, then yes. Not sure how well it could handle both apps running simultaneously though. 

The cheapest android phone I've ever owned was a ZTE Max Pro I purchased for $99. The apps seemed to work flawlessly on that.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If it can be updated to the latest software version, then yes. Not sure how well it could handle both apps running simultaneously though.
> 
> The cheapest android phone I've ever owned was a ZTE Max Pro I purchased for $99. The apps seemed to work flawlessly on that.


Thanks.
The one I'm looking at has ver 9 Pie, Go Edition. AFAIK, that's the latest ver. But, it's the Go Edition, which is what concerned me regarding compatibility.
I would only be running one driver app, as I already have another phone, and would be running the two phones side-by-side. (I've been doing that currently, but will be losing one of the phones, and will need to replace it.)
Also, if it does work on Go Edition, I wonder if it communicates okay with the Go Edition of Google Maps, which I understand is a different version of Maps than for standard Android.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I wonder if it communicates okay with the Go Edition of Google Maps, which I understand is a different version of Maps than for standard Android.


That won't be a problem with Uber as long as you stick with their in app navigation, but might be an issue with Lyft since the Go version uses very limited size apps, including Google Maps.

My suggestion, get a standard android device if you can. Many options under $100 with more processing capabilities.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That won't be a problem with Uber as long as you stick with their in app navigation, but might be an issue with Lyft since the Go version uses very limited size apps, including Google Maps.
> 
> My suggestion, get a standard android device if you can. Many options under $100 with more processing capabilities.


Thanks. I'll keep looking. I definitely don't want to use the in-app nav, especially Uber's. (At least Lyft uses Google within their driver app.)


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Moto 4 e works good. And it was under $100.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Does anybody know if the Uber and/or Lyft driver apps will work on Android Go Edition?
> I need to get another phone, and am thinking of a basic entry level device with Android Go Edition installed.
> Thanks.


*Android GO *is very limited on memory, and probably a bad idea for commercial use.

Samsung and Apple are getting every dollar they can for the latest software version and passively forcing users to upgrade. Not me; I left Samsung.

Motorola is a good brand for the dollar amount. Walmart has prices that are competitive, but don't cut yourself too short, because application developers are building their platforms for Android 7.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Moto 4 e works good. And it was under $100.


Thanks. The e4 is too small for me. I need something with at least 5.7" screen. The e5 would work. Maybe the e4 Plus at 5.5". But, not the e4.
I like Moto phones. I used to have an X2. Their version of Android is almost pure, which I like. It's why I've been using Nexus phones until they cancelled the line for the ridiculously expensive Pixel line.
I still use a Nexus 6P as my main phone. I had a 2nd 6P I was using to keep both apps open in the car. But, I had to give up the 2nd one, and am now searching for another large screen device as a 2nd in-car phone.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> Thanks. The e4 is too small for me. I need something with at least 5.7" screen. The e5 would work. Maybe the e4 Plus at 5.5". But, not the e4.
> I like Moto phones. I used to have an X2. Their version of Android is almost pure, which I like. It's why I've been using Nexus phones until they cancelled the line for the ridiculously expensive Pixel line.
> I still use a Nexus 6P as my main phone. I had a 2nd 6P I was using to keep both apps open in the car. But, I had to give up the 2nd one, and am now searching for another large screen device as a 2nd in-car phone.


Moto G6 is 5.7


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Moto G6 is 5.7


Yup. But the E5 is a bit cheaper, and has NFC, which for some reason Moto is leaving off most of their phones, including the G6.
I probably don't really need NFC in a 2nd phone. But, if it suddenly became my main phone for any length of time, I'd definitely want/need NFC.


----------

